# Don't pick up any evening deliveries.....



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

It's getting dark after about 6:30 p.m.

It's getting 3x difficult when delivering after sunset.

Don't pick up any evening deliveries.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Making deliveries during rush hour traffic? Sounds like a nightmare.
They would have to offer double to triple pay before I would ever consider it.

Imagine doing apartment deliveries in the dark...and leasing office is closed.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Yep made that mistake yesterday. Not again.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I have a flashlight. I have no problems.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Trading Amazon stock (AMZN) will be much more profitable than driving for Amazon Flex.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

outface said:


> Trading Amazon stock (AMZN) will be much more profitable than driving for Amazon Flex.
> View attachment 171088


Your screenshot is showing the one day that Amazon reported earnings and beat estimates. Of course the stock jumped then. Reality tho is if you had bought and held Amazon stock 5 months ago, with the normal ups and downs in it's stock price, you would have essentially broke even until the October 27th price spike. However if Amazon's earnings disappointed than the stock price would have fallen and you would have lost money. I absolutely agree that Amazon is a good stock to invest your money in, but you are delusional if you think you are going to make a living off of trying to trade it, unless you have over a couple hundred thousand dollars to invest with.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Realized gains and dividends will give me monthly $2,000 (minimum) EASY money. Spend your time for a higher ROI than Ubering. I might lose MONEY but you might lose LIFE. Clear? Go figure it out.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

How much do you have invested tho? If you are able to easily make $2000 a month than you have a significant amount of money to work with. Most people driving Amazon do not have the capital necessary to make decent money on the stock market.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Save up enough to seed the account. Many brokerages require you to invest a minimum amount, ranging from $500 to $2,500, in order to open an account. It will be a good start to build up your wealth and leave the sweatshop UBER.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

If Amazon starts accepting bitcoin (which is rumored) the BC value will probably double the instant mainstream media picks it up. So there's a nice little side bet.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

BitCoin is not the only choice and it might be outdated already.
https://thecryptocurrencyinvestor.c...t-1-of-4-why-exceptional-opportunities-exist/


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Robinhood .... buy stocks, etfs without fees. Sell for $.000119 per share and no greater than $5.95


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Fee is $4.95 or $6.95 per trade. Much less than Uber charged, in average, 55% for short trips and 40% for long trips.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Less than 5% make money daytrading. Just buy some cryptos on the dips and hold on to them for 5 to 10 years, I guarantee you'll come out a big winner.


----------



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

Learned my lesson my very first week with one of those enticing evening blocks. I was fortunate to make it out of one area alive, and make it down a dirt road in another. And no joking there.

The most insulting part is the standard pay rate for such blocks.

Nope. Nope. Nope.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Sorry, Amazon. Drivers don't take the risk to deliver after dark.


----------



## amaliam (Nov 4, 2017)

I’m doing my first amazon flex (Fresh) tomorrow (Sunday) and i’m not sure how early i need to show up for pick up. I would really appreciate for advise on this. Thanks


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

The app only allows you check in 15 minutes early and 5 minutes late. For example, your block starts at 10 a.m., then you can only check in between 9:45 and 10:05 a.m.

No drivers like to deliver after dark.


----------



## amaliam (Nov 4, 2017)

outface said:


> The app only allows you check in 15 minutes early and 5 minutes late. For example, your block starts at 10 a.m., then you can only check in between 9:45 and 10:05 a.m.
> 
> No drivers like to deliver after dark.
> View attachment 173188





outface said:


> The app only allows you check in 15 minutes early and 5 minutes late. For example, your block starts at 10 a.m., then you can only check in between 9:45 and 10:05 a.m.
> 
> No drivers like to deliver after dark.
> View attachment 173188


Thank you so much for your quick reply.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

I help and speak for drivers.


----------



## amaliam (Nov 4, 2017)

Thanks. That’s great.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Amazon is more like another Uber now. All the packages returned to warehouse will count against driver's performance even you have the following legitimate reasons:

Business is closed
No safe place to leave package
Order was cancelled after driver's pickup
Customer does not want it anymote
Incorrect or wrong delivery address
Incomplete address missing apt# or suite#
Customer does not answer the call to give the gate access code

Why all these gig business put all burdens and condemnations on drivers?! Stop doing Amazon Flex now!


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Depends on the warehouse. I return packages all the time, especially when I was doing afternoon and evening shifts. They never gave me shit for them.

But nothing worst than being sent 30 miles away during rush hour traffic to deliver over 20 packages to apartments on busy streets. It takes an hour to get to the first stop and after daylight savings it gets dark at 5. Guaranteed return trip to the warehouse with half of the packages. Do some of these idiots at the warehouse have functioning brains? At least make these routes more than 3 hours for crying out loud. Sadly there are so many desperate drivers, they have no problems getting people to take these shitty routes.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

My wh started to count all legitimate returns against driver's performance. It will reduce the completion rate and on-time rate.

Here is a summary of your Overall Ratings*: 
• Reliability Rate: 100%
• *Delivery Completion Rate:*
o 99% for Amazon.com packages.
• *On-Time Delivery Rate:*
o 99% for Amazon.com packages.


----------



## SmartAlex (Nov 20, 2017)

Funnily enough, I enjoy the night offers..the problem has been the consistency of the pay. Last month, I was getting $75 average for 3 hour runs (5pm-6pm starts) but with the influx of new drivers..it's dropped considerably to $54. I'm willing to wait till they get fatigued with it however.


----------



## mke (Dec 19, 2016)

I don't mind the nights one bit, just make sure you gave a good flashlight. Also traffic here is usually done by 6 or 630 so by the time i'm done scanning I have clear roads to work with. Just make sure you check your packages for aNY business addresses, save yourself some time later.

Extra per shift hasn't been as frequent here, though it'll be back when it gets real cold out, I don't mind the cold as long as it's dry out, and I don' mind the snow as long as I can avoid times of high traffic.

We were up to $29 an hour the other week one night last week, pretty sweet.

Only time I have gotten burned was being sent to the projects and surrounding area, i'm like no one answers their door here after dark, and i'm not leaving these packages out...had alot of returns that night.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Even surge at $27/hour (from $18/hr), I don't want to take risk to deliver in the darkness. It's not worthy. Let other interested drivers do it. This is the share economy.


----------



## Hybrids (Jan 24, 2016)

IMO, it's not worth it. I rarely have missing packages and rarely work evening shifts but last week, I gave it a try. Guess what, I got a report 3 packages are missing within a week. The evening routes are usually suck. Very spread out, very far. I got like 15-20 packages but each stop is like 2-3 miles apart and it takes me almost an hour just to get to the first drop off. The traffic is terrible and it will be very difficult to find a street address. It's difficult even you have a flashlight. The parking is also a problem. And, honestly, I feel very awkward walking into other people house at night.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Amazon is a good company. They keep improving and learning from drivers' feedback. If all Flex drivers refuse to deliver after the dark, Amazon will certainly adapt the change. Why the white vans always run the earliest shift? They want to complete their deliveries before the dark. Flex drivers, you need to respect your time first. Amazon will respect your time then. Again, do not deliver after dark. It's risky, dangerous, inconvenient and many other unexpected things might happen. A flashlight will make you look stupid. Do you see many USPS, UPS or FedEx drivers after the dark?! Why you need to make Amazon feel special and privileged?!


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

outface said:


> My wh started to count all legitimate returns against driver's performance. It will reduce the completion rate and on-time rate.
> 
> Here is a summary of your Overall Ratings*:
> • Reliability Rate: 100%
> ...


Sounds like a Blue Vest at your WH is over stepping their bounds and manually keying a return against you. That is something worth submitting a complaint about. If that package is attempted before 9PM there shouldn't be anything counting against you.


----------



## Nsaudra (Mar 20, 2016)

It' not the dark that bothers me it' the end of the day clean up route... they are always mis delivers or can' find address skips from the day shift. You can be given 9 deliveries but most of them are crap.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Not many drivers will pick up any evening blocks. Say NO and Amazon will adapt to release more daytime blocks.


----------

